# Help ID Projects



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Any details about this one is right next to AL Marsa Tower

I need plot number and name
my photos is to low res to get it 



















http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid119/pdfd668cbdd04195cbd5570e2d916e3a0/f86f1855.jpg


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

HAHA i have no idea !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Just to many guess I am have to go back out there


----------

